# Hey Dudes...



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

So let's say your wife is gone for the weekend. And let us say the weather is decent and it's during the football season. Sun up to sun down, what would your Saturday look like?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

As much fishing I can get in with the boys, before the fall season is finished.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

As for me, a nice walk in the morning, football in the afternoon, grilling chicken wings and then football all evening.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Hey Dudes...*



thatbpguy said:


> As for me, a nice walk in the morning, football in the afternoon, grilling chicken wings and then football all evening.


I'll save that for Sunday.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Sessions of playing music in my in-home music studio, taking naps on the couch and no doubt having to fix something my brokanic sons broke around the house. I prefer the football games on playback DVR, shorter and less commercial time.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Sessions of playing music in my in-home music studio, taking naps on the couch and no doubt having to fix something my brokanic sons broke around the house. I prefer the football games on playback DVR, shorter and less commercial time.


Nice.

Aloha.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Probably pull the airplane out of the hangar, go flying for a while. Then go back to work on my Rans S19 airplane.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice!
but how do you both have time AND money for a homebuilt? I barely have time to fly my plane, let alone work on it.

The S19 looks really nice. 




flyer said:


> Probably pull the airplane out of the hangar, go flying for a while. Then go back to work on my Rans S19 airplane.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Nice!
> but how do you both have time AND money for a homebuilt? I barely have time to fly my plane, let alone work on it.
> 
> The S19 looks really nice.



I live on a private airport and own my hangar, right next door to my house. Otherwise, I couldn't afford either one.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well the snow stopped Friday afternoon. I woke up early put on all the warm gear, and headed to the gun range. Marksmanship event for 14 and 15 year olds. 9 am - 3 pm. Saw some seriously good scores, even with very cold trigger fingers. Warmed up that evening with a swim workout and Steam.
MN


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

Sleep in until about 9am. Hit 10am Crossfit class and probably hang out for at least a couple hours afterwards during open gym to work skills and maybe do another workout. Leave there, take a nice hot soaking bath, ease the muscles/joints. Try to hook up with one of my friends, go have a good burger/sandwich/beer kinda meal. Cap it off with a favorite movie or two (love the Bourne series).


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> So let's say your wife is gone for the weekend. And let us say the weather is decent and it's during the football season. Sun up to sun down, what would your Saturday look like?


Hummm . . . . 

Saturday up when Little Unit No. 2 comes in looking to make waffles, swim practice for Units 1 and 2 and probably lunch at Culver’s. Turn on Nebraska game to honor Ms. Spin. Probably pizza for dinner. Popcorn and either/or Dance Moms or Top Gear or maybe games e.g., Uno, Sorry.

Sunday. Church. Model rockets or something. Last call on homework and clean-up all evidence of Ms. Spin’s absence for the weekend.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cooking 9 separate meals for three children who won't eat the same thing.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Drive an hour and hit the hiking trail.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> Hummm . . . .
> 
> Saturday up when Little Unit No. 2 comes in looking to make waffles, swim practice for Units 1 and 2 and probably lunch at Culver’s. Turn on Nebraska game to honor Ms. Spin. Probably pizza for dinner. Popcorn and either/or Dance Moms or Top Gear or maybe games e.g., Uno, Sorry.
> 
> Sunday. Church. Model rockets or something. Last call on homework and clean-up all evidence of Ms. Spin’s absence for the weekend.


Go Big Red. (might actually "go" when we fire Bo)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

wake up rub one out. eat something and a pot of coffee. if its hunting season then its off to the woods. bag a buck gut drag and butcher. some beer. rub one out. time for bed.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Hunt anything in season


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Cooking 9 separate meals for three children who won't eat the same thing.


Ahhh, here’s a little secret that almost always works for me. When I’m making something for the kids and Ms. Spin isn’t around I always lay the following predicate “_Alright guys, I know if Mom was here she wouldn’t let us eat this but . . . _.”


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Go Big Red. (might actually "go" when we fire Bo)


Ooooooh, notwithstanding Wisconsin, be careful what you wish for e.g., Bill Callahan. And besides, 8 and 2 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> Ahhh, here’s a little secret that almost always works for me. When I’m making something for the kids and Ms. Spin isn’t around I always lay the following predicate “_Alright guys, I know if Mom was here she wouldn’t let us eat this but . . . _.”


That is the best trick in the book! My husband got the kids to eat the most absurd things doing that!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

On Saturdays I have my son, its crepe/waffle and bacon day, he plays a little minecraft while I make breakfast. Then we go out do a couple chores, find somewhere to explore. As soon as a little more snow is on the ground I always make sure to have the gt snow racer and a saucer sled in the trunk, and spare set of snow pants for the two of us.

edit: oh and on saturdays I don't have him I'm usually sleeping in.


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would go Golfing or the the Skate Park. No T.V. on a Saturday for me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Probably watch a season of something on Netflix or do research or both and drink beer and eat too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> wake up rub one out. eat something and a pot of coffee. if its hunting season then its off to the woods. bag a buck gut drag and butcher. some beer. rub one out. time for bed.


Man's man.

I like it.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> Hunt anything in season


Now, now, you're married...


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know, would depend on my mood. There's always so much to do...or nothing at all.

But it would be the same thing if my wife was in town. Being married doesn't stop me from doing what I like on the weekends, or most days.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Strip club?


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> So let's say your wife is gone for the weekend. And let us say the weather is decent and it's during the football season. Sun up to sun down, what would your Saturday look like?


Oh man, I'd invite the guys over and watch college football ALL DAY. Chicken wings, pizza, nachos, beer, maybe some cards, some football catch to keep the blood flowing.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

john1068 said:


> Oh man, I'd invite the guys over and watch college football ALL DAY. Chicken wings, pizza, nachos, beer, maybe some cards, some football catch to keep the blood flowing.


Look, you may be in Georgia and I may be in Oregon but invite me over, will ya?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

What would I do two words steam sale


----------

